# Singapore Dentistry - Qualifying Exam



## arunmagic

Hi All,

My wife is a dentist from India with around 3 yrs of experience and did her BDS from a good university there. As per the Singapore Dental Council (SDC) regulations, she has to write a qualifying exam for which she needs a letter of offer.

Was anyone here in the same situation and managed to get an offer? The situation here doesn't look too positive.


----------



## Indiandentistmds

*Hi*

Hi arun

I m also facing the same issue as yours in securing a provisional offer.
Could you pl let me know if you have been able to get any offer for your wife.

I m a specialist from India with 3 yrs work exp.

Cheers
Deep




arunmagic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife is a dentist from India with around 3 yrs of experience and did her BDS from a good university there. As per the Singapore Dental Council (SDC) regulations, she has to write a qualifying exam for which she needs a letter of offer.
> 
> Was anyone here in the same situation and managed to get an offer? The situation here doesn't look too positive.


----------

